# PLEASE HELP!! Mac OS X Stuck on the grey apple loading Screen



## MacLover55 (Jan 29, 2010)

I have a Mac OS X 10.4 Tiger that was just working perfectly fine but after I upgraded 
and download Itunes it froze so I had to force shutdown. After Rebooting it is now stuck 
on the gray apple loading screen. I don't know exactly what's wrong with it please help! 
Im a student and trying to prevent high expences. 

I tried: Command + S but it wouldn't let me type anything on the command prompt and it says:



Hi mem tramps at 0xffe00000
PAE enabled
64 bit mode enabled 
Standard timeslicing quantum is 10000 us
vm_page_bootstrap: 247835 free pages
mig_table_max disp = 71
Enabling XMM register save/ restore and SSE/SSE2 opcodes
ACPI CA 20060421
AppleIntelCPUPowerManagement: ready
AppleACPICU: ProcessorApicId=0 Enabled
AppleaACPICU: ProcessorApicId=1 Enabled
Copyright © 1982, 1986,1989,1991, 1993
       The Regents of the University of California. All Rights reserved.

Using 5242 buffer headers and 4096 cluster IO buffer headers
Enabling XMM register save/restore and SSE/SSE2 opcodes
Started CPU 01
ACPI: System State [S0 S3 S4 S5] (S3)

Security auditing present
Disabled
Rooting via boot-uuid from /chosen: D2D9B9D2-6EF1-4D93-A7AB-65568F5EC474
Waiting on <dict ID=&#8221;0&#8221;><key>IOProviderClass</key><string ID=&#8221;1&#8221;>IOResources</string><key>IOResourceMatch</key><string ID=&#8221;2&#8221;>boot-uuid-media</string></dict>
USB caused wake event (EHCI) 
FireWire (OHCI) Lucent ID 5811 PCI now active, GUID 0019e3fffe2cdcac; mas speed s400.
Got boot device = IOService:/AppleACPIPlatformExpert/PCI0@0/AppleACPIPCI/SATA@1F,2/AppleAHCI/prt2@2/
IOAHCIDevice@0/AppleAHCIDiskDriver/IOAHCBlockStorageDevice/IOBlockStorageDriver/
FUJITSU MHV2080BHPL Media/IOGUIDPartitionScheme/Customer@2
BSD root: disk0s2, major 14, minor 2
CSRHIDTransitionDriver:robe: -S
CSRHIDTransitionDriver:robe booting in single user..do not match
Extension &#8220;com.apple.driver.AppleUSBTCKeyboard&#8221; has no kernel dependency
Extension &#8220;com.apple.driver.AppleUSBTCKeyEventDriver&#8221; has no kernel dependency. 


I just ordered Apple OS 10.4 Tiger Full Retail Cds Manual G3/G4 Mac that came with 4 install 
disks and Xcode2 (development Tools) disk. And I am not sure which one to install or which 
one is the utility disk.  I just got this macbook on christmas used.  Please help ASAP! I need 
this for my classes.. Please help!  Thank you in Advance!

MacLover <3


----------



## djackmac (Jan 30, 2010)

Boot to the installers that came with the macbook and go to utilities/disk utility and see if your drive shows in the list of drives. If it does try to repair the disk and post back here with results. If you don't have the disks that came with the machine, the new set of disks you ordered might boot the machine to run disk utility but definitely won't work if you need to reinstall the OS.


----------



## MacLover55 (Jan 30, 2010)

Thanks for replying! Can you please help me with a step by step Sorry I'm a new  member that fell inlove with Macs.  
Here's what I've done so far:
*Turn on > Insert disk (tried each one) > (Command+S)/(Command+V):
At the bottom it sayshe same as above plus below:
in6_ifattach_loopback: Failed to configure the loopback address on lo0 (errno=55)

*Turn on> insert disk> (press C): grey loading apple screen (it stays there for a long time  so I had to force shutdown before it runs down the battery).

:/ still have the same problem.. please any suggestion?  And how do I know if it needs the OS to be reinstall? Thank you for every help!


----------



## PBear (Jan 30, 2010)

Try a Safe boot.
Reboot then hold down the shift key until the log in screen appears. Choose your account, enter your password, hold down the shift key again then hit the login button. Keep holding the shift key down until the Desktop fully loads. Reboot regularly and see what happens.

To boot off of a CD/DVD.

Reboot then hold down the C key, it will take a while to boot from the disc so be patient and keep holding down the C key. When you get to the Mac OS X screen, go to Utilities in the menu bar and choose Disk Utility. Choose the start up disk, usually it's Macintosh HD, then Repair Disk. Keep repairing if any errors show up until there are none. Quit Disk Utility from it's menu bar. Reboot then Repair Permissions with Disk Utility from the start up disk..


----------



## djackmac (Jan 31, 2010)

MacLover55 said:


> *Turn on> insert disk> (press C): grey loading apple screen (it stays there for a long time  so I had to force shutdown before it runs down the battery).



You got the right idea here, but you really need to run the machine on AC power if you are worried about battery charge. You should boot holding the option key to enter boot manager to see if the machine sees the disk as a boot option.


----------

